

Apple Pay Gives Glimpse of Mainstream Appeal for Mobile Payments - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/15/technology/apple-pay-gives-glimpse-of-mainstream-appeal-for-mobile-payments.html?ref=technology

======
3ot
"The research firm Gartner estimated that worldwide, people spent $235.4
billion through mobile payments in 2013, compared with $163.1 billion in 2012.
But that number is much smaller in North America"

hm.. I would have thought that the number in North America would be bigger
than or at least equal the world wide number. Thank God NYT made this clear.

Maybe they'd made a better point, stating that mobile payments were growing
slightly faster in North America than worldwide or that mobile payments were
increasing by 50% even before the introduction of Apple Pay?

